# Pressure canning soup with lentils, peas, and chickpeas



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all -- I made a version of this soup the other week and my mom loved it:

http://www.celtnet.org.uk/recipes/roman/fetch-recipe.php?rid=roman-tisanam-barricam

I substituted spinach for the various greens, added a can of diced tomatoes, and used onions instead of leeks. I'd like to pressure can some in pints and half-pints for my mom, but I'm worried about the lentils, peas, and barley turning to mush. Any thoughts on whether I should cook everything beforehand and just can it as cooked, or wait to add any of the ingredients until just before canning?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2014)

Would it have to be Pressure Canned? Or could you Water Bath it?


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a low-acid food, so it'd definitely have to go in the pressure canner.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

According to what I found on a quick search is that it would have to be processed for 90 minutes for quarts because of the chickpeas and lentils but the barley should not be added before canning. It would have to be added when you reheat the soup.

You're also not supposed to can cabbage. 

You could can the bean mixture. It would take a lot less time since they are all ready to heat and continue with the recipe.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I put cabbage in my vegetable soup all the time & can it. It is wonderful! Saurkraut can also be canned which I do all the time. I have also canned slaw. 
Why do you say cabbage should not be canned?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I suspect the dried peas and lentils will turn to mush with canning. Which might make the soup pretty thick for safe canning. Freezing might be a better option.

I am just guessing here. I've been wanting to experiment with canning lentils for a quick side dish but haven't yet. I am not crazy about dried peas (assuming split peas) in mixed bean soups as I find they break down and thicken the soup, especially with reheating and I don't like the texture.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There was only one site I found which said anything about canning cabbage and they said:
"Today the USDA does not recommend canning cabbage. For various reasons. Mostly related to botulism concerns"

This was the site quoted.
http://homesteadinghomemaker.blogspot.com/2012/08/canning-cabbage.html
Like I said, I just did a quick search and didn't check the USDA site. Maybe they meant just cabbage and not part of vegetable soup.


----------

